# Godspeed to Hooch's Goldenoak Heather Bear 10/9/2004-02/10/2011



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh no*

GoldensOnly:

I am so very sorry to hear about Heather.
RIP, sweet girl!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

RIP sweet baby


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Run freely, Heather. Hooch is waiting for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tragic. Godspeed sweetheart and prayers to all who loved her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no! Oh, what a shock for Martha   

Look at that beautiful smile. I'm so sorry!! :heartbeat


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How awful  RIP Sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is so sad. She was much too young to go. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Not even 7 years old? omg. 

My heart goes out to you too, MJ. I know this is hitting you really hard.

Why did this happen, I don't understand.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sad...my thoughts are with Heather Bears family and all who loved her.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My sympathies GoldensOnly

Godspeed Heather, you were too young to leave


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Godspeed and Rest well sweet girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Martha and MJ , I am so very sorry. How tragic and she was much too young. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My gosh, she was so pretty, i am very sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad!!! Thoughts going to her family.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for her loss, what a devastating tragedy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a loss, I am so sorry. Godspeed good girl.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you guys so much. I know she wasn't my girl but I still loved her so much! I have been sitting here in tears all afternoon and don't see myself stopping any time soon. She had the thickest ears, the sweet smile, the softest coat! If you asked Martha about her personality, she would tell you it matched that of Eyeores, simply laid back and accepting of all. I am so blessed to have Jules, one of her first born and even more blessed that he shares many of her fabulous traits.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Was this just a very routine cyst removal? Or was it more involved?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Very routine, came out very clean and more than likely benign.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Martha's loss and your loss MJ. She looked so much like her sisters Haley & Laurel. I see alot of Bama in his Aunty. My heart goes out to her for her sudden loss. This is just not fair, so young and for during a routine surgery. Please give Jules a big kiss and hug from me for his Mom's loss. 

Run free sweet girl. I know that Hooch will be there to throw tennis balls and give her treats.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Dear Julius,
I am so sorry for the loss of your momma. She sure did have a brilliant smile, a magnificent trait carried by the Hooch pups. My heart is very heavy for you and MJ.
Love,
Your cousin, Hudson


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a shock it must be, she was so young..run free sweet girl


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is something that we all fear when our pups have even the most minor of surgeries. I am so sorry to hear of the loss of such a pretty girl so unexpectedly. Rest softly dear girl....


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Heather had to leave so suddenly. It must be a terrible shock to her family. 

Heather had a beautiful smile. She will be smiling down on all her human family and furry family from the Bridge. 

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I cannot imagine how Martha must feel. If a dog has been ill, we are somehow prepared for this, but with such a routine surgery the shock must have been unbearable. I am so sorry.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

My deepest Sympathies. 7 years old is TOO YOUNG to lose one of our Beloved Goldens. RIP Sweet Baby Girl. What a beautiful smile she had.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sad =( RIP beautiful


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She was so pretty and I love those smiles. Sending strength.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. RIP Heather.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Such a beautiful smiling pup. This just breaks my heart for all who loved her.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Forever
Ko Aloha Makamae E Ipo ~ Sweetheart you are so precious


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is so sad. My heart goes out to both of you.
She had such a sweet face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Godspeed beautiful Heather.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of this loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Waaa I'm torn up knowing I'm never going to love on "Eeyore" again. She was just the sweetest thing... RIP Bear, "Auntie Angie" misses you!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my what a beauty - I just love that smile - RIP sweet girl.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Play hard at the bridge Sweetie!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG!! This is tragic and heartbreaking. What a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss, MJ and for Martha. It's never, ever, ever easy but when it's so sudden and unexpected it must be harder. And, how can that even be because it's so hard anyway. I'm just so sorry. 

Jules has her beautiful face. I can see her in him. It's nice to know that some of her other beautiful traits are being carried on as well. Tragic, just tragic and so unfair.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Heather is a gorgeous girl. I lost my loyal companion Norman suddenly on Monday. He was a strong and proud Golden who exuded love to every person or puppy he met. I'm sure he was there wagging his tail to greet Heather as she passed. So far this week Norman, Barney, Duncan, and Heather have made their final journey home. When our time comes they'll be there, waiting to show us the way. RIP Heather


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry to read this. How heartbreaking. RIP sweet Heather.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Goldensonly, I am so sorry to read of Heather's going to the Bridge. They are never with us long enough but 6 years really is a crime. I know there are no words that can take away your pain. Below is a link to a web site that I have found comfort in at times such as this. I hope it can bring you and yours some also.

THE STAR


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Heather's passing.

Our condolences to her family--Rest In Peace, Heather.

SJ


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am sorry. This is so sad. Rest in Peace good girl.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This breaks my heart to hear something like this. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry and just so sad RIP sweet girl


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, that's so terribly sudden. What a beautiful girl. Why are there so many of these tragically short lives? It just isn't right. godspeed sweet Heather.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

She was so beautiful. I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet girl--you had one beautiful smile.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Words cannot express the sadness I feel for all who loved Heather. RIP dear girl, I loved your smile!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad - Sleep softly Heather


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

so sad and so young -


----------

